

Yahoo acquires Astrid - Sunlis
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/05/01/yahoo-acquires-astrid-to-do-app/2128087/

======
Sunlis
I use Astrid all the time to keep track of things I need to do, so I will be
very disappointed if (read: when) Yahoo shuts it down and opens up a new
"Yahoo To-Do" service. I understand the willingness of small businesses to be
acquired, but it often really sucks for end users.

